# pageranscript .htacces fehler?



## piti66 (18. Juni 2006)

Hey,

und zwar hab ich mir ein Pageranscrit besorgt! Nun wollte ich es installieren, aber irgendwie gibts immer Problem mit der .htacces Datei!

RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^pagerank-(.*)-(.*).html$ index.php?go=$2&url=$1

Wenn ich sie so nutze kommt immer, ein Zugriff auf die Seite, wenn ich die ersten 2 Zeilen rausnehme oder eine der ersten2 gibts Pronlem mit der Verlinung auf der Seite!
Jemand ne idee was ich da machen kann!(vielleicht mor_rewrite oder so?)

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juni 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteRule     ^pagerank-([^/]+)-([^/]+)\.html$   /index.php?go=$2&url=$1   [L]
```
Oder welche Zeichen genau sind erlaubt?


----------



## piti66 (18. Juni 2006)

Danke erstmal!

Habe es mal ausprobiert geht aber auch nicht! Welche Zeichen erlaubt sind weiß ich auch nicht! Ist immer noch ein Zugriffsfehler! 

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juni 2006)

Was meinst du mit Zugriffsfehler?


----------



## piti66 (18. Juni 2006)

Na dass das Verzeichnis gesperrt ist! 
Siehe http://deutscherboxerzwinger.de/pagerank/
Muss also irgendwie mit RewriteEngine on zusammenhängen den ich mal!

mfg

sebastian

PS: Wieso wurde der Beitrag in dieses Unterforum geschoben, dass passt ja überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juni 2006)

Studiere mal die Liste der FAQ des modrewrite.de-Forums. Und das Thema habe ich in das Webserver-Forum verschoben, da es absolut nichts mit PHP sondern mit dem Webserver Apache zu tun hat.


----------



## piti66 (18. Juni 2006)

Mmmhh dass hatte ich auch schon probiert und leider einen Erfolg!
Naja muss mal sehn wie ich dass hinbekomme! 

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2006)

Was hat dieser Link: http://deutscherboxerzwinger.de/pagerank/  mit deiner rewrite_rule zu tun?

Der Link entspricht nicht der Syntax deines Ausdrucks...also greift der auch nicht.

Was allerdings greifen kann, ist bereits *RewriteEngine on*
Wenn du versuchst, das Rewrite-Modul zu benutzen, ohne dass es dir lt. Serverkonfiguration gestattet ist, produziert das einen  Serverfehler.
Normalerweise ist dies aber ein Fehler 500 und nicht 403.

In diesem speziellen Fall schau am besten erstmal nach, ob in dem Verzeichnis auch eine Index-Datei(index.html, index.php etc.) existiert.
Tut sie das nicht, und das Directory-Listing ist nicht aktiviert, ist das Ergebnis der zu betrachtende Serverfehler 403.


----------

